# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  في رأس المرأة

## mylife079

( في رأس المرأة فكرتان !! انها تريد كل شيء وألا تعمل أي شيء . )



( تحب الفتاة في سن الرابعة عشر لتتسلى - وتحب في سن الثامنة عشر لتتزوج - وتحب في سن الأربعين كي لا تفكر في الشيخوخة - وتحب في سن الثلاثين لتثبت أنها مازالت جميلة . )


( تضحك المرأة متى تمكنت ولكنها تبكي متى أرادت . )


( تسع أعشار المرأة دهاء والعشر الآخر فتنة . )


( تحب المرأة أولاً بعينيها ثم بقلبها ثم أخيراً بعقلها . )


( زينة الغني الكرم وزينة الفقير القناعة وزينة المرأة العفة . )


( تعرف المرأة من سلاحها : - ففي الدفاع سلاحها الصراخ - وفي الفشل سلاحها السكوت - وفي الجدال سلاحها الابتسامة . )


( التملك بالنسبة للرجل نهاية ولكنة بالنسبة للمرأة بداية . )


( تموت المثل العليا على شفتي المرأة اللعوب . )


( تهب المرأة قلبها للرجل بكل سهولة ولكن الصعوبة عندما تريد أن تسترده . )


( الماء و النار و المرأة : فالماء يغرق و النار تحرق و المرأة تجنن .)


( ثلاثة أشياء لا تتفق مع المرأة : الأعزب - والسر - والصمت . )


( ثلاثة أشياء لا تهدأ أبداً : الماء - و الهواء - و النساء . )


( ثلاثة تتمتع بها المرأة : الفطنة - وسلامة الذوق - والغيرة . )


( ثلاثة تجيدها المرأة : البكاء - والإغراء - والدهاء . ) 


( ثلاثة أمور تزيد المرأة إجلالاً :الأدب _ والعلم _ والخلق الحسن . )


( ثلاثة لا تحبها المرأة : امرأة أجمل منها - ومن يسألها عن عمرها - ومن يسألها عن ماضيها . ) 


( ثلاثة تهتم بها المرأة : المال - والوقت - والصحة . )


( بالنار يختبر الذهب وبالذهب تختبر المرأة وبالمرأة يختبر الرجل . )

----------


## بهاء الدين عقايله

نصف الحكي السابق خطأ والنصف الثاني صحيح

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

يا ريت تكتبو عن الرجال اشي متل الحكي السابق

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة وجواد على المرور

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

حرام عليك كل هذا عن المرأة 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حرام عليك يا mylife079 
كل هذا الوصف فينا والنا 
 :Eh S(2):  . . .  :Eh S(2):  . . .  :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

الراس المراة عبارة عن جزء يفكر بخرب بيت الرجل في كل الاشكال

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعا لا تزعلو مني صبايا

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

حرام عليك كل هاض عن البنات

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان  
_حرام عليك كل هاض عن البنات_


 شكرا على المرور

بدون زعل وعصبيه

----------

